# convert TMP to DOC



## korgul (Jun 5, 2002)

Is it possible to convert a TMP file to a DOC file? 

We are using Office 97 and Windows 98.


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

Where did the TMP file come from?

Is it REALLY a DOC file?

Regardless, you can just open it in Word, using Files of Type "All Files" and see what Word can do with it?


----------



## korgul (Jun 5, 2002)

Tried that it just comes up as squares.


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

Where did the TMP file come from in the first place?
What type of data is in it?

You will not be able to open it in Word unless it is a file type that Word knows how to translate.

TMP is a generic filetype that could contain absolutely anything from text to binary.

If you believe that it is in Word format, rename it from TMP to DOC and try to open it.


----------



## korgul (Jun 5, 2002)

Pretty sure it is a text type file. I will see changing the extension will work tomorrow.


----------



## pincmonkey (Jun 7, 2003)

how did the temp file come to be? is it because word ended abruptly? if so it will be very hard to retrieve the doc in it. try changing the .tmp to .doc by looking at its properties menu. If word cant oipen that successfully then trry openening it in notepad... if it still apperas just symbols its not recoverable as far as i can see. make a copy one in .tmp and one in ,doc and the try opening them both in notepad to see what you get. Some temp files just store info like what your computer has ddone, logs, login info, etc. so if notepad cant get it... nothing will. tmp files are also formatted differently so they are very un-friendly....


----------



## korgul (Jun 5, 2002)

Thanks for the tips and help.

We tried again today to get the guys file back but were unable. He learned a valuable lesson though. When yu use MS products make sure you save often. 

When we set up the PC we have autosave turned on but he decided to turn his off. Why I do not know.


----------

